# فهرست للأسئلة الهامة



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*​ 
*هذا فهرست للأسئلة الموجود وأجوبتها*
*كي لاتتكرر*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ 
*أسئلة عن الكتاب المقدس*

*هل المسيح هو الله* 

*ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع ال*

*((((( الملكوت ام النار ))))))* 

*كم سؤال ع الماشي*

*سؤال بسيط وتأملي!*

*سندره راس*

*لماذا المسيح لايسمع* 

*فهم العلاقةبين رب اسرائيل والمسيح ؟* 

*ابغى اتعلم النصرانية* 

*لماذا هناك اربعة اناجيل*

*كم سؤال عن المسيح؟*

*لمن يعتقدون اننا نعبد 3*

*هل يسوع غير الآب الذي في السماء* 

*اين هي الجنه؟* 

*باقي الامم* 

*ابن الانسان*

*الرب بيموت ؟!* 

*تعالواااااااا يا شطار يالمسيح* 

*لو استطعتم ردوا؟؟؟؟* 

*سؤال للاخ امير* 

*(((!!! سؤال !!!!)))000!!!(عن الزواج)!!!* 

*متناقضات في الكتاب المقدس ارجو من اي حد يفسرهالي* 

*هل صلب المسيح* 

*سؤال مهم* 

*أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*​ 

*يتبع........ "المشرف"*​

*وليكون بركة*​

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (27 مارس 2007)

*تكملة للفهرست*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*​ 
*هذا تكملة لفهرست الأسئلة الموجود وأجوبتها*
*كي لاتتكرر*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ 
*من هو يسوع في المعتقدات المسيحيه*

*من لخطايانا ..!* 

*اسئلتي* 

*سؤال صغير* 

*الزميل مسافر ( أسئلة من مسلم حائر يبحث عن الله ....)*

*أسئلة عن المسيحية*

*هل هناك اطعمه محرمة على المسيحيين؟* 

*سؤال محتاج لاجابه*

*الضربات و غرق فرعون حسب طلب الاخت ايمان*

*ما هي الأدلة على ألوهية المسيح في كتب العهد القديم؟*

*من اييين اتت* 

*استفهامات ؟؟؟*

*كيف تمت براءة مريم العذراء عليها السلام في الانجيل ؟*

*غطاء الرأس (الحجاب) في الكتاب المقدس،، ما رأيكم؟*

*هل الخطيئة تورث* 

*المسيحيون وقيامة المسيح*

*نداء الى الاخوة المسيحية و...........* 

*أسئله كتيره لكن سهله* 

*لدي سؤال لو سمحتم* 

*الانتماء لمن؟؟* 

*سؤال مهم ما هى جنسية بولس الرسول*

*هل بولس رسول حقا؟؟؟*​ 
*يتبع........ "المشرف"*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: فهرست للأسئلة الهامة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*


*هذا تكملة لفهرست الأسئلة الموجود وأجوبتها
كي لاتتكرر*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*

*الفرق بين السلام لكم .. و السلام عليكم* 

*عودة السيد المسيح* 

*هل الملاك مخير ام مصير* 

*علاقه المسيح بمريم المجدليه* 

*هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟* 

*كيف تحولت مصر إلى الإسلام؟؟* 

*كيف قبضت روح المسيح* 

*انا تائه !*

*سؤالين* 

*سؤال عن ستنا مريم العذراء* 

*هل نسي الرب ان يطلق اسما على كتابه???* 

*انا أعتذر..سؤال جديد*

*ما موقفكم اتجاه اليهود ؟؟* 

*أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها بصراحة* 

*اسأله*

*سؤال مش اكتر* 

*سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس* 

*أين السند الكتابي لفكرة إنتظار أبرار العهد القديم في الجحيم حتى مجئ المسيح*

*استفساااار بسيط...للمسيحين* 

*جسد المسيح المقام* 

*هااااااااااااااااااااااام جدا بالنسبة لي* 

*يتبع........ "المشرف"*


*وليكون بركة*
​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## أَمَة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*فهرس الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*

بنعمة الرب سنبدأ فهرسا جديدا لأسئلة القسم لتسهيل البحث على الأعضاء قبل أن يكتبوا اسئلتهم. وبعد الإنتهاء منه سيحل محل الفهرس القديم.

زيادة في التسهيل ستقسم الأسئلة وفقا لموضوعها. 

سيترك الموضوع مفتوحا ليتسنى للأخت *Red Rose88* التي تكرمت مشكورة في المساعدة الدخول اليه.

*يرجى من بقية الأعضاء عدم الدخول للتعليق أو الحوار.*
*من لديه رأي أو سؤال يشرفني بأن يكتب لي على الخاص.*

*الوهية المسيح*
*التجسد *
*الثالوث *
*الخطيئة الأصلية *
*الميراث في المسيحية *
*الزواج والطلاق في المسيحية *
*مكانة المرأة في المسيحية *
*الإرث في المسيحية *
*الصلاة في المسيحية*
*تفسير ايات من الكتاب المقدس *
*مواضيع اخرى مختلفة*​


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: فهرس الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*

*ألوهيـــــة المسيــــــح 

سؤال عن ربنا 
إذا كان المسيح هو الله لماذا يتكلم عن الله
ما الدليل على ان يسوع إله ؟
هل يسوع اله ؟
طبيعه السيد المسيح 2
أتحدى أي مسيحي يجاوب على هذه الاسئلة!
طبيعه السيد المسيح
كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ؟
أين قال يسوع انا الله ؟
ما معنى ماقال البابا شنودة حول الالوهية
هل يسوع هو الله أو هو ابن الله
اين قال ربكم انا الله فاعبدونى ؟
من هو المسيح؟
ما هي طبيعة سيدنا عيسي في المسيحية؟
هل المسيح هو الله
هل الحديث عن أن السيد المسيح له المجد....؟




​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: فهرس الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*

*الثــالوث الأقــدس 


سؤال حول اصل الثالوت
استفسار
سؤال عن عقيدة الثالوث
الثالوث الاقدس
ما معني ان الله ثلاثه في واحد
سؤال عن الرب
كان اله واحدا فبعث ابنه
هل من التكريم ان يخلق الله ابنه مثلي ومثلك ومثلنا جميعاً؟
هل ولد الله ولد
الإيمان بالمسيح و الثالوث
ما هو الاقنوم الثالث؟
الروح القدس
سوال محيرني
هل المسيح هو الله أم هو إبن الله
ليه مفهوم الثالوث والفداء جه بعد اليهودية
هل يستطيع؟





​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: فهرس الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*

*تفسيــر ايات من الكتــاب المقــدس 

لماذا أكلوا من الشجرة
 المرأة مجد الرجل و ليس الله لماذا ؟؟
تقديس الصليب
الرب يضحي بابنه الوحيد 
هل الله عنصري ؟
ارجو الاجابة 
 هل يغلب الله؟ ؟؟؟ 
 لماذا لا يدخل الغنى ملكوت السماوات 
لو سمحت ممكن حد يشرحلى اية نشيد الاناشيد
سؤال عن المسيح
تكملة
مسلمه وعندي سؤال مهم
هل امر الرب بقتل البشر في العهد القديم
بين الانجيل والواقع
الباركليت ..
تفسير الايه التي تقول: لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس
ممكن تشرحون لي هذه الكلمات من الكتاب المقدس؟
الترجمة
ارجو توضيح معنى هذي الاية
هى من وصايا الناس
سؤال وجواب
ارجو المساعده
الانجيل2
سؤال !!!!!
ياأهل الكتاب لي يحيروني اريد جواب له
الانجيل
لماذا سمح الله في العهد القديم بتعدد الزوجات
قيامة الحياة وقيامة الدينونة
ما شكل الأرض؟
هو المسيح جاء يكمل شريعة موسى ام جاى يبدأ شريعه من جديد
ما معنى ُسراق ولصوص ؟
هل هذا الإصحاح كلام الله
سوال عن ايه بانجيل معلمنا متى
الصادق الامين
تفسير لوسمحت
هى الشتيمة حراام أو لا تليق ؟؟ !!
المجوس و ملك اليهود
احكام العهد القديم
سؤال حول نشيد الأنشاد
لماذا؟
سوال عن العنف في الكتاب المقدس
لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟
موت الزوج
ليش ماحد راضي يفسرلي الاية
روح الله ..؟





​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: فهرس الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*

*مواضيــع مختلفــة 

 الجنة والملكوت 
سؤال عن التوبه 
من يحكم العالم ؟!!! 
الى ماذا ترمز السمكة؟ 
سؤال : هل الاله يمووت ؟ 
هل صلب المسيح حقيقة ؟ 

موتا تموت
كيفية الصلاه في الديانه المسيحيه
سؤال عن السيده مريم العذراء
ما هو النعيم
الأدلة العقلية والمنطقية
سؤال عن التناول
هل محمد مذكور فى الانجيل
كيف انكر ذاتي
هل المسيحين لا مكان لهم في النار ؟
سؤال في المسيحية؟
هل ابليس ند لله في المسيحية ؟
اسم الهنا؟؟؟
هل تم تحريم اي طعام في المسيحيه
هى ايه الجنة في المسيحية
الصلاة
سؤال من مسلم عن الصلب .. ارجو الرد عليه
كيف أدخل فى المسيحية
ما مفهوم الزنا في المسيحية؟؟
المسيح يتحمل خطايا البشر
اسم المسيح
سؤال عن الانبياء الكذبة
سؤال فى الصلب و الفداء
هل لديكم حل لي ؟

- يتبع مواضيع مختلفة -
:download:




​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: فهرس الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*

*مواضيــع مختلفــة 


كيف أعبد من لا يستطيع أن يحمي نفسه
نسب المسيح....
المسيح حي في السماء
قصه حياه يسوع ؟
لماذا نسب السيد المسيح الى يوسف؟
ادام وحوا
هل الكنيسة لها قِبْلَة
علامات الساعة
ضد المسيح
هل يصح ان احلف امام الذبيحة المقدسة
ماهى معايير اختيار أسفار الكتاب المقدس
لماذا او لمن كان المسيح يصلى ؟؟؟
قداس الجمعة
النفس والروح
سؤال وجواب
سلام المسيح.سوال لاهوتي .اتمنى الاجابه من الاساتذه الكبار.
هل كان المسيح يعلم انه سيصلب
مسير ام مخير
وهو لية ربنا استنى السنين دى كلها علشان يكفر عننا الخطية؟
اذا كان يعرف كل شيء فما الفائدة؟
كيف يمكن ان يكون ادم اول البشر؟
الانجيل و العلم الحديث
هل صحيح اسم محمد مذكور بانجيل برنابا ؟
سؤال عن الرضاعة في المسيحية
سؤال محيرني
من الذي خلق العالم
كيف تزوج؟
اريد التعرف على المسيحيه
انجيل يهوذا
علم الغيب
لماذا ادخل الدين المسيحي
سؤال عن نهاية العالم
لماذا سُميت مدينة بابل
هل كانت العذراء مريم تعلم بصلب ابنها ؟


- يتبع مواضيع مختلفة -
:download:



​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: فهرس الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*

*مواضيــع مختلفــة 


هل نزول ادم عقاب من الله ام مشيئة من الله ان يضعة فى الارض لسبب
ماذا بعد الصلب
حاب ادخل دين المسيح
ماهي الإدله على أن الدين المسيحي هو الحق ؟
ما المعنى او المغزى من استعمال يسوع الخبز والخمر ليمثل به جسده ودمه
سوال عن ادم والوصيه التي اعطاها الله له؟؟
عن الشيطان
لماذ لم يدافعوا عنة؟
الشيطان
اسئلة
عوده السيد المسيح الى الارض
هل صلب المسيح حقيقة ام شبه لهم؟؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال حول الشرير
اين تذهب الروح بعد الموت
مصير الاطفال الميتين
اذا كان المسيح قد أعطانا الخلاص بالصليب .. فلماذا الدينونة؟
هل المسيح الان ميت باعتقادكم





​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: فهرس الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*

*مشـــاركة فارغـــة لمواضيــــع اخرى​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: فهرس الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*

*مكانــة المرأة في المسيحيــة


 حقوق الانسان فى الشريعه 
سؤال بسيط
ليه لازم المرأة تغطي رأسها في الصلاة
ما هي حدود الحجاب و لماذا ؟؟؟
المراه في الكتاب المقدس
​*


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

نعم.المسيح قال انا هو الله وقبل السجود له 
منطقية الثالوث في الله. 
الثالوث والعلاقة بين الأقانيم ‏

نسب السيد المسيح
ما معنى الايه 31 و32 من انجيل متى 
رؤيا يوحنا ٢٢ : ١-٢١​


----------

